# Lichen on shrubs



## Shari (May 3, 2002)

I have lichen growing on several of my shrubs, especially my lilacs and an evergreen azalea. The branches affected don't seem to be doing very well. Other branches look healthy. What can I do to amend to the soil or put on the shrubs to help them be rid of the lichens or to be able to deal with this intrusion on their own.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 3, 2002)

Any copper or zinc mix like a "bordeaux mix" will controll lichen and moss.

I prefer "natural" amendments when working with stressed plants.

Try a fish or seaweed product.

The problem with your lilac may be age related and the lichen just coincidental. Heavier stems need more energy to suport the tissue, so they tend to put out less leaf/flower.

These older stems tend to get decay in them that interupts flow in the vascular system, which is why cyclical removal of large stems is usualy recomended. Many call it "renewal pruning". taking 1/3 of the larges out ever season in dormancy ensures that the plant is no mre then 3 years old above ground.


----------

